# Devils Tower, Wyoming



## homeless (Jun 26, 2018)

Rapid City, Sturgis, Deadwood, Lead, Spearfish, Belle Fourche, Aladdin Wy , Aladdin, Hulett, Devils Tower, Sundance, Four Corners, Newcastle, Hells Canyon, Custer SD

Stopped over night in Rapid City and then on to Sturgis, Deadwood and Lead for a big day of bike riding and checking out the Tourist Shop’s.  Its amazing to watch rain storms coming over the plains. You can watch a storm for an hour or two coming your way to only find it raining on you for a few minutes. Finally ran about twenty miles of interstate up from Rapid City to Belle Fourche. And then back on our two lane Journey.

Came at the Devils Tower from the north and following the Belle Fourche River through Aladdin and Hullett. Wonderful old Coal Mine to explore along the way with a neat 115 year old grocery store in Aladdin, WY. Population 15! The town of Hulett is also very picturesque.

When we got to Devils Tower the weather was cool and perfect to hike the tower trail. Not a lot to see here unless you want to clime the tower!  But the camp ground is very nice dry camping.

Made our ways back to the Black Hills taking a route through the Thunder Basin National Grassland and onto the Crazy Horse Campground in Custer, SD. Staying here for four days and see what we can see in the Black Hills National Park.


----------

